# مساعدة فى اختيار نوع الكترود اللحام



## enmfg (22 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا مهندس ميكانيكا و حاليا أقوم بعمل رسالة ماجستير

ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بلحام مواسير ASTM A53
ولكننى لم اختار ان كانت GRADE A OR B

ومواصفات المواسير بهذه الصفحة

http://www.wataniagroup.com/en/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=112%3Aaljazera-steel&catid=42&Itemid=172

طبعا اللحام سوف يكون طبقا للمواصفة API 1104 
وبالتالى يتم اختيار نوع الكترود اللحام طبقا AWS D1.1 

وسؤالى

ايهما اختار GRADE A OR B علما بأن عملية اللحام هى SMAW 
والسؤال الثانى كيف احدد نوع الالكترود لكل GRADE طبقا لل AWS D1.1


----------



## emaf (7 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
افضل تختار GRADE A وده لانها مش هتحتاج سلك لحام عالى 
اختيار نوع الاكترود على التالى 
1- chemical composition 
&type of materail 
2- strength of material
3- mateial service requriment (temperature)
سلك اللحام المناسب E7018 مواصفات سلك اللحام فى ASME II part C او AWS A5.1 والمعادن التى يصلح للحام فيها
وعايز معلومات اكثر عن اختيار السلك فى API 577
طريقة اللحام تتم API 1104 + ASME IX welding code


----------



## ahmed elsayd (15 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
اريد معرفة اي نوع سلك يتم لحام وعاء ASTM A515 Gr 60
وما هى مواصفات هذا السلك
اريد الرد بسرعة وشكرا


----------

